# ULTIMA HORA: Justin Trudeau y su familia ABANDONAN Ottawa a una localidad secreta



## BigJoe (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## El gostoso (29 Ene 2022)

Malo malo malo


----------



## TORREVIEJO (29 Ene 2022)

Que valiente


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 Ene 2022)

Rata cobarde hijo de puta, aunque es lo esperable en estos casos.
Valor y cojones esta gentuza?
Jajajajaja.


----------



## das kind (29 Ene 2022)

Estará al llegar la caravana de camiones en protesta por el pasaporte de esclavo.

Puta rata cobarde, sal de tu escondrijo y da la cara, bastardo.


----------



## MªDoloresDelano (29 Ene 2022)

*Estará en algún ritual de grado 33. Es evidente que cojones, lo que se dice cojones no tiene.*


----------



## ApartapeloS (29 Ene 2022)

No hay manso bueno


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 Ene 2022)

Curioso el apagón informativo de los medios españoles sobre el convoy de camioneros en Canada, cuando te rellenan telediarios con noticias chorras de virales de internet.


----------



## brunstark (29 Ene 2022)

Un poco de plomo diluido, lo mejor para las ratas.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Ene 2022)

MªDoloresDelano dijo:


> *Estará en algún ritual de grado 33. Es evidente que cojones, lo que se dice cojones no tiene.*



En alguna mansión expropiada por su padre en Cuba







El de la derecha es su "padre"


----------



## Morototeo (29 Ene 2022)

Puto cobarde.. eso no merece seguir siendo presidente de uno de los paises mas importantes del mundo


----------



## jorobachov (29 Ene 2022)

Ese cerdo masón debe m0rir.


----------



## Asurbanipal (29 Ene 2022)

Camioneros canadienses se dirigen a la capital a rodear el parlamento


En Canadá, 50.000 camioneros, con gran apoyo popular, se dirigen a la capital a rodear el parlamento como protesta por el pasaporte covid y las restricciones de libertad. Los medios españoles apenas se hacen eco de la noticia. Supongo que será para que la gente no coja ideas aquí.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## asakopako (29 Ene 2022)

A la cuneta!!


----------



## Sardónica (29 Ene 2022)

Lo contaron los Simpson en 1999


----------



## Murray's (29 Ene 2022)

Ojala hicieramos algo asi también ir todos a,Madrid a buscar al sanchinflas, que pena que aqui seamos tan mansos y gilipollas


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 Ene 2022)

Por ahora ni mención de la marcha de camioneros en el telediario de Antonia3. Pero han contado que un puente se ha hundido en Pittsburgh.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Ene 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Lo contaron los Simpson en 1999



Juraria que son dos videos pegados desconextualizados

Pero vaya que lo que es innegable es que el ahora padece CONVOID 19


----------



## Dr.Tequila (29 Ene 2022)

Maricona masonica, a chupar polla vacunada.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Por ahora ni mención de la marcha de camioneros en el telediario de Antonia3. Pero han contado que un puente se ha hundido en Pittsburgh.



Estan demsiado ocupados hablando de alguna charo empoderada, una niña trans que ha humillado a hombre o que el antifa que encañonó a Kyle Rittenhouse era un héroe


----------



## Impactrueno (29 Ene 2022)

Fuertes con los debiles; debiles con los fuertes.


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 Ene 2022)

En Antonia3 hablan de Canada y me emociono… Pues no, se trata de un conductor que han pillado las cámaras conduciendo en dirección contraria.

Termina el informativo: “tengan una buena noche”


----------



## Kinky (29 Ene 2022)

Hasta la hipermegaprogre Canadá tiene más cojones que España. xD


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (29 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


>



VAMOS JODER
EL ALZAMIENTO POPULAR CONTRA LAS FUERZAS MASÓNICAS NARIZONAS PUEDE CAMBIAR TODO, POR PRIMERA VEZ CANADÁ, ESPAÑA DEBE SEGUIRLE.

Enviado desde mi M2010J19CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (29 Ene 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Estará al llegar la caravana de camiones en protesta por el pasaporte de esclavo.
> 
> Puta rata cobarde, sal de tu escondrijo y da la cara, bastardo.



Si tienen cojones para imponer medidas deberían dar la cara para responder ante las protestas, democracia amigo. ¿Eso nos vendes, no?

Enviado desde mi M2010J19CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Ene 2022)

Tiene a todos los camioneros haciendo una pueblada y habla de la islamofobia el Maricon ,deberían de echarlo


----------



## Davistt (29 Ene 2022)

Que cobarde el hijo de fidel castro


----------



## CocoVin (29 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 924668
> 
> 
> 
> Tiene a todos los camioneros haciendo una pueblada y habla de la islamofobia el Maricon ,deberían de echarlo



Como buen masonazo sigue con su rollo, con lo listado. Mañana sacara otro tweet hablando de gayers y pasado mañana de plástico reciclado.


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 Ene 2022)

Si alguien tenía duda de que los medios de comunicación están comprados, ya tiene la confirmación. Hace unos días sacaban continuamente a este tío en los telediarios y contaban las medidas (liberticidas) que tomaba. Ahora, al pueblo se le han hinchado los huevos y van a por él, y la noticia no sale en ningún sitio.


----------



## la mano negra (29 Ene 2022)

¡ Viva la libertad ! ¡ Abajo la tiranía ! Sucia rata miserable , se esconde como lo que es : una sucia rata miserable. Ya está bien de tanto pisotear la libertad .Estamos hartos de esta tiranía repugnante con aspecto sanitario. Que nos dejen vivir en paz todos estos canallas tiránicos y malnacidos.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (29 Ene 2022)

Kinky dijo:


> Hasta la hipermegaprogre Canadá tiene más cojones que España. xD



A poco, a muy poco


----------



## elbaranda (29 Ene 2022)

Irá a montar una fiesta como la de Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (29 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Curioso el apagón informativo de los medios españoles sobre el convoy de camioneros en Canada, cuando te rellenan telediarios con noticias chorras de virales de internet.



Se está liando en Canadá? Es la hostia esto. No he visto nada en ningún medio.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Ene 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Se está liando en Canadá? Es la hostia esto. No he visto nada en ningún medio.



Los medios están muy ocupados hablando de vacunas, de la cuarta y quinta dosis y de lo importante que es respetar a los que se sienten del género fluido.


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Los medios están muy ocupados hablando de vacunas, de la cuarta y quinta dosis y de lo importante que es respetar a los que se sienten del género fluido.



no quieren que la gente tome ideas aquí, y el que les paga tenga que salir corriendo del país.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> no quieren que la gente tome ideas aquí.



Hay que ser buen ciudadano y pincharse tres dosis más. Hasta que mutemos y nos volvamos fluorescentes.


----------



## normcore (29 Ene 2022)

Nos vamos a enterar del poder que tienen los camioneros, para bien o para mal.
Chalecos amarillos a lo canadiense.


----------



## Sardónica (29 Ene 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ojala hicieramos algo asi también ir todos a,Madrid a buscar al sanchinflas, que pena que aqui seamos tan mansos y gilipollas



Día y hora y vamos.
Hagamos Burbuja grande otra vez.


----------



## ShellShock (29 Ene 2022)

Periodistas españoles, menuda PUTA ESCORIA. Lo van a pagar tarde o temprano.

Ni una mención en los medios relevantes, NI UNA.

¿Desde cuándo un plumilla semianalfabeto tiene capacidad para decidir qué debo o no debo saber yo?


----------



## normcore (29 Ene 2022)

Y esto es por la vacuna obligatoria?


----------



## das kind (29 Ene 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Se está liando en Canadá? Es la hostia esto. No he visto nada en ningún medio.



Caravana de camiones de casi 100 km contra el pasaporte de esclavo dirigiéndose hacia Ottawa.

Han recaudado 5,5 millones de dólares a través de GoFundMe y los muy hijos de puta les han bloqueado la pasta. Para que veamos quién controla todo.

Y los medios españoles ni pío. El periodismo de este país es puta escoria, y como tal hay que tratarlo.


----------



## ShellShock (29 Ene 2022)

Yo también, pero sólo al canadiense progre de ciudad. Allí la vida en el campo o la carretera es para gente dura, y en esos sí tengo puestas esperanzas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Ene 2022)

normcore dijo:


> Y esto es por la vacuna obligatoria?



¿Han hecho obligatoria la vacuna en Canadá?


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 Ene 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Día y hora y vamos.
> Hagamos Burbuja grande otra vez.



Ojo no quieran cerrar Burbuja. En Europa querían controlar Telegram. No quieren que la gente pueda tener acceso a información a través de medios no “verificados” por la autoridad.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (29 Ene 2022)

Si alguno dudaba entre Canadá o Australia como paraísos inmis ya sabéis cual es menos malo


----------



## ChortiHunter (29 Ene 2022)

O sea, se infecta y lo meten en cuarentena 5 días y pasados 2 días el hijodelagranputacaradeniggerdemierda se pasa por el forro la ley que el mismo ha impuesto a todos los goyim? Dimisión ya hijo de puta!


----------



## Sandy Ravage (29 Ene 2022)

Que bochorno de gobernantes woke, la virgen! Que ser tan abyecto.


----------



## Th89 (29 Ene 2022)

Otro cobarde de mierda, como huye cuando hay que dar la cara, luego ante una cámara de tv se monta sus películas el hijo de mil putas.


----------



## Sardónica (29 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Ojo no quieran cerrar Burbuja. En Europa querían controlar Telegram. No quieren que la gente pueda tener acceso a información a través de medios no “verificados” por la autoridad.



VAYAMOS TODOS!!!!!!!


----------



## NetWatch (29 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Curioso el apagón informativo de los medios españoles sobre el convoy de camioneros en Canada, cuando te rellenan telediarios con noticias chorras de virales de internet.



Yo que no tengo tele, al hablar con el resto de la gente a veces tengo la sensación de vivir en un mundo paralelo.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Ene 2022)

Hay que dar con él y hacer justicia.


----------



## anikii (29 Ene 2022)

Lo mas divertido es que a la que se empezo a mover la protesta Macron anuncio que se aislaba por positivo. Y ahora lo evacuan y se lo llevan a otro sitio, rompiendo el confinamiento xd


----------



## Nicors (29 Ene 2022)

Impresionante, haces una búsqueda en el buscador que todos sabemos y solo sale alguna noticia pancha.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Ene 2022)

Cuando se avecina movida, estas putas ratas son las primeras en huir. Nada que no sucediese antes.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Ene 2022)

El pueblo cada vez traga menos con estos impresentables. Banda de chorizos, hace ya mucho que no les recordamos que no son amos nuestros.


----------



## Kbkubito (29 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Periodistas españoles, menuda PUTA ESCORIA. Lo van a pagar tarde o temprano.
> 
> Ni una mención en los medios relevantes, NI UNA.
> 
> ¿Desde cuándo un plumilla semianalfabeto tiene capacidad para decidir qué debo o no debo saber yo?



Pero tiiiio, que se han vendido. Solo cuentan lo que les dicen que cuenten.
Hace mucho tiempo que las noticias están filtradas por el gobierno. No notaste,antes del covid,mucho antes,que todos los telediarios de todas las cadenas cuentan las mismas noticias?
Joder, desde que tengo uso de razón casi.

Y desde el covid ya ni te cuento.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Periodistas españoles, menuda PUTA ESCORIA. Lo van a pagar tarde o temprano.
> 
> Ni una mención en los medios relevantes, NI UNA.
> 
> ¿Desde cuándo un plumilla semianalfabeto tiene capacidad para decidir qué debo o no debo saber yo?



Los periolistos siempre han sido unos putos mercenarios. Solo una minoría con dignidad cuenta la verdad.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Ene 2022)

Pues está luchando contra la "islamofobia" en el lugar secreto donde se aisló:






> La islamofobia es inaceptable. Punto final. Necesitamos poner fin a este odio y hacer que nuestras comunidades sean más seguras para los musulmanes canadienses. Para ayudar con eso, tenemos la intención de nombrar un Representante Especial para combatir la islamofobia. Más detalles aquí:


----------



## AmericanSamoa (29 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pues está luchando contra la "islamofobia" en el lugar secreto donde se aisló:




La imagen que lo tiene todo:



Estoy llorando de risa.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Ene 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Lo mas divertido es que a la que se empezo a mover la protesta Macron anuncio que se aislaba por positivo. Y ahora lo evacuan y se lo llevan a otro sitio, rompiendo el confinamiento xd



Estos son mis confinamientos, pero si no le gustan tengo otros


----------



## Evolucionista (29 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


>



Puta rata cobarde... El cabrón sigue sin dimitir porque es un ladrón traidor y dictador. Cuando un político se esconde de su propio pueblo demuestra que vale menos que las ratas. Ojalá lo encuentren y lo ajusticien debidamente.


----------



## valladolid (29 Ene 2022)

Este no era el rojo, que se vestía de Superman........... 
Pues vienen a visitarlo sus camaradas camioneros, mal anfitrión. 

Enviado desde mi confinamiento mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Feid (30 Ene 2022)

El más hijo de puta junto con Macron. Y como no los que van de apoderados de la libertad.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Ene 2022)

Esperemos que acaben como Mussolini y Clara


----------



## sikBCN (30 Ene 2022)

Rata maricona da la cara!!


----------



## Viviendo Digno (30 Ene 2022)

El que teme algo debe, decía mi agüela


----------



## ShellShock (30 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Pero tiiiio, que se han vendido. Solo cuentan lo que les dicen que cuenten.
> Hace mucho tiempo que las noticias están filtradas por el gobierno. No notaste,antes del covid,mucho antes,que todos los telediarios de todas las cadenas cuentan las mismas noticias?
> Joder, desde que tengo uso de razón casi.
> 
> Y desde el covid ya ni te cuento.



Ya, ya, pero fíjate que están totalmente desatados. No es como hacían hasta ahora que ocultaban algunas cosillas menores o alteraban las importantes para influir en la opinión de la gente, ahora están ocultando totalmente un acontecimiento de primer nivel. No hay ninguna mención a lo de Canadá ni en EFE, ni el El País, ni en El Mundo, ni en ABC, ni en La Razón, ni en RTVE... nada. Están totalmente comprados por el bobierno de Viruelo Sánchez y este a su vez por globalistas siniestros.

Los mandaba fusilar a todos.


----------



## Harricana (30 Ene 2022)

Parece que se confirma, se ha ido de la capital.

Muy extraño, porque el gobierno ha permitido que todos esos camioneros hayan llegado hasta allí,? con poner controles y barreras policiales lo hubieran impedido.
Y si es necesario con el ejército ningún camionero hubiera pasado por encima de un control militar.
Esto me huele a una lucha entre las élites canadienses y parece que alguien ha decidido hechar a ese mamarracho del trudeau.


----------



## tv eye (30 Ene 2022)

Hay que rularlo por todos los moviles y redes suciales, tienen miedo de que haya efecto contagio, eso está claro.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (30 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Curioso el apagón informativo de los medios españoles sobre el convoy de camioneros en Canada, cuando te rellenan telediarios con noticias chorras de virales de internet.



Como con los suicidios, no se habla y se ignora para que no se imite


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

Impresionante. Y ni una linea de la que se ha montado en Canadá en los medios españoles.


----------



## trampantojo (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


>



Perro Sánchez está seleccionando sus cremas para irse "ipso-facto"...el falcon está calentando motores con el combustible a full...autonomía hasta Venezuelaquistán


----------



## vurvujo (30 Ene 2022)

Los que dicen que las élites lo quieren echar o que debería dimitir.... ¿no se han dado cuenta que hace menos de 6 meses ganó unas elecciones adelantadas?.


----------



## bushiburbujito (30 Ene 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Como con los suicidios, no se habla y se ignora para que no se imite



Y, ¿quien decide que manifestarse contra el gobierno es algo malo que no debe imitarse, y que por tanto hay noticias que tienen que ser censuradas? ¿En qué clase de democracia estamos? Los medios de comunicación tienen mucho poder de influencia, pero no están siendo imparciales ni actuando de forma responsable.


----------



## pimpamfire (30 Ene 2022)

Estos tienen que acabar como Ceaucescu


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Ene 2022)

Jojojo 
La cabeza de alguien que yo me sé tiene serio peligro de acabar rodando por la calle y se ha olido la tostada. Quizás no corra ahora (o sí) pero sí ha huido es porque sabe que es algo perfectamente factible y posible.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Ene 2022)

No puedes esconderte de Dios y de su Justicia.


----------



## bushiburbujito (30 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Jojojo
> La cabeza de alguien que yo me sé tiene serio peligro de acabar rodando por la calle y se ha olido la tostada. Quizás no corra ahora (o sí) pero sí ha huido es porque sabe que es algo perfectamente factible y posible.



A este títere ya no le pueden sacar partido sus amos, pero no lo dejarán tirado porque el resto de títeres desconfiaría. Habrá que estar atentos a quién financia las fundaciones o empresas en las que acaben trabajando, despues de su “servicio” político, Tradeau, Macron, Pedro Sanchez…


----------



## Kbkubito (30 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero fíjate que están totalmente desatados. No es como hacían hasta ahora que ocultaban algunas cosillas menores o alteraban las importantes para influir en la opinión de la gente, ahora están ocultando totalmente un acontecimiento de primer nivel. No hay ninguna mención a lo de Canadá ni en EFE, ni el El País, ni en El Mundo, ni en ABC, ni en La Razón, ni en RTVE... nada. Están totalmente comprados por el bobierno de Viruelo Sánchez y este a su vez por globalistas siniestros.
> 
> Los mandaba fusilar a todos.



Malgastas munición. A estos habría que pasarlos por el garrote vil,que a de mas es patrio.
Aunque también cabría la posibilidad de que les dieran a elegir entre plata o plomo y hacerles un Royuelan.


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Curioso el apagón informativo de los medios españoles sobre el convoy de camioneros en Canada, cuando te rellenan telediarios con noticias chorras de virales de internet.



En Holanda igual. Apenas nada.

Si fueran camioneros protestando contra Trump, o solidarizándose con BLM, estarían en todos los medios.


----------



## das kind (30 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Y, ¿quien decide que manifestarse contra el gobierno es algo malo que no debe imitarse, y que por tanto hay noticias que tienen que ser censuradas? ¿En qué clase de democracia estamos? Los medios de comunicación tienen mucho poder de influencia, pero no están siendo imparciales ni actuando de forma responsable.



Los medios pertenecen a los mismos que fabrican las "vacunas".

Esto no va de democracia, ni de imparcialidad: va de que hay unos poderes que quieren instaurar una dictadura a nivel mundial y están utilizando todos los medios (nunca mejor dicho) para conseguirlo.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Ene 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Lo contaron los Simpson en 1999



profetas Simpson


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Ene 2022)

No seas injusto que los australianos fueron los primeros en protestar y también se montaron una protesta nacional de camioneros. Y cuando parecía que habían ganado, los jodieron a todos varios meses después.

Miedo me da lo que venga en unos meses para los canadienses.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Y, ¿quien decide que manifestarse contra el gobierno es algo malo que no debe imitarse, y que por tanto hay noticias que tienen que ser censuradas? ¿En qué clase de democracia estamos? Los medios de comunicación tienen mucho poder de influencia, pero no están siendo imparciales ni actuando de forma responsable.



Entre los objetivos cuando se crea un medio de información hay dos: poder y dinero. En la lista no entra ni informar, ni entretener, ni ninguna otra función distinta a las dos citadas en primer lugar.


----------



## bushiburbujito (30 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Entre los objetivos cuando se crea un medio de información hay dos: poder y dinero. En la lista no entra ni informar, ni entretener, ni ninguna otra función distinta a las dos citadas en primer lugar.



la mía era una pregunta retórica. La ética periodística hace mucho que brilla por su ausencia.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


>



En el foro se anticipó que algún dictadorzuelo de estos terminaría colgado en una plaza pública como Mussolinnin.
A ver si el indeseable medio marica de /Trudó/ es el primero...


----------



## Biff Howard Tannen (30 Ene 2022)

Vamos puta rata, da la cara. El pueblo quiere tu cabeza. Se les han hinchado los cojones.


----------



## davitin (30 Ene 2022)

No te escondas Trudeau cagao hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Murray's (30 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 924668
> 
> 
> 
> Tiene a todos los camioneros haciendo una pueblada y habla de la islamofobia el Maricon ,deberían de echarlo




Siguen un guión como el resto de esbirros del globalismo. Mañana será el cambio climatico, pasado el colectivo LGTBI y la diversidad sexual, al otro la multiculturalidad...


----------



## davitin (30 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Parece que se confirma, se ha ido de la capital.
> 
> Muy extraño, porque el gobierno ha permitido que todos esos camioneros hayan llegado hasta allí,? con poner controles y barreras policiales lo hubieran impedido.
> Y si es necesario con el ejército ningún camionero hubiera pasado por encima de un control militar.
> Esto me huele a una lucha entre las élites canadienses y parece que alguien ha decidido hechar a ese mamarracho del trudeau.



Pues por qué si hacen eso sería peor el remedio que la enfermedad por que podrían acabar todos a hostias y haber muertos, no son cuatro gatos son miles y miles de personas.


----------



## Murray's (30 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Jojojo
> La cabeza de alguien que yo me sé tiene serio peligro de acabar rodando por la calle y se ha olido la tostada. Quizás no corra ahora (o sí) pero sí ha huido es porque sabe que es algo perfectamente factible y posible.




Que se joda.

Merecido lo tiene desde luego.


----------



## Murray's (30 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Y, ¿quien decide que manifestarse contra el gobierno es algo malo que no debe imitarse, y que por tanto hay noticias que tienen que ser censuradas? ¿En qué clase de democracia estamos? Los medios de comunicación tienen mucho poder de influencia, pero no están siendo imparciales ni actuando de forma responsable.




España es una puta dictadura de izquierdas


----------



## Murray's (30 Ene 2022)

normcore dijo:


> Y esto es por la vacuna obligatoria?




En parte , 

Por otro hilo he leido que piden cesen las restricciones fronterizas para entrar y salir de USA/canada, al parecer hay camioneros no vacunados canadienses que no pueden pasar la frontera porque EEUU exige estar vacunados....


----------



## ashe (30 Ene 2022)

yo no cantaría victoria tan rápido... Canadá es una de las mecas del progresismo del mundo, que ironicamente ahora muchos huyen de ahi a lugares como mexico...


----------



## CBDC (30 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Parece que se confirma, se ha ido de la capital.
> 
> Muy extraño, porque el gobierno ha permitido que todos esos camioneros hayan llegado hasta allí,? con poner controles y barreras policiales lo hubieran impedido.
> Y si es necesario con el ejército ningún camionero hubiera pasado por encima de un control militar.
> Esto me huele a una lucha entre las élites canadienses y parece que alguien ha decidido hechar a ese mamarracho del trudeau.



Ojo que no lo usen a su favor y en unos días no veamos titulares con "Malvados antivacunas siembran el caos en Canadá, hay que aumentar restricciones". Incluso puede que sacrifiquen a Trudeau.
Y entonces ya no son restricciones sanitarias, sino para frenar a unos "terroristas anivacunas", y estas pueden ser aún mayores, no solo a nivel social, sino a nivel individual.
Y la borregada saldría a aplaudir, porque hay que acabar con los malvados antivacunas por el bien común.


----------



## Alpargato (30 Ene 2022)

La rueda.
Un brutal método utilizado durante la Edad Media, especialmente en Europa. Podría ser considerado un método de tortura más que de ejecución. Se quebraban todos los huesos de las extremidades de la persona, evitando herirlo de muerte. después de haberle roto todos los huesos se le dislocaban las articulaciones. Una vez completados estos dos pasos, el condenado era atado a una rueda a la cual se hacía girar provocando su muerte.


----------



## stuka (30 Ene 2022)

No fue el primero. Este es del 2010, por la Gripe A, el primer intento del NWO.









Pin en VIDEOS PARA ESCUCHAR


19-ago-2020 - La farsa de la pandemia de la gripe A organizada por la propia OMS, en beneficio de el lobby farmaceutico , denunciado por el presidente de la comision de sa...




www.pinterest.es


----------



## stuka (30 Ene 2022)

Os lo creéis todo.

La Toma de la Bastilla Episodio II.


----------



## bushiburbujito (30 Ene 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> Ojo que no lo usen a su favor y en unos días no veamos titulares con "Malvados antivacunas siembran el caos en Canadá, hay que aumentar restricciones". Incluso puede que sacrifiquen a Trudeau.
> Y entonces ya no son restricciones sanitarias, sino para frenar a unos "terroristas anivacunas", y estas pueden ser aún mayores, no solo a nivel social, sino a nivel individual.
> Y la borregada saldría a aplaudir, porque hay que acabar con los malvados antivacunas por el bien común.



Da por seguro que, en algún sitio ahora mismo, habrá un gabinete de expertos en comunicación analizando cómo moldear la información para aprovechar todo esto a su favor.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Ene 2022)

Para agregar más fuego aparece Donal trump y da su apoyo a los camioneros


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2022)

Y algunos deciais que lo de asaltar el parlamento de los EEUU era un error. Se les ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo.


----------



## Javiser (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> En alguna mansión expropiada por su padre en Cuba
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924620



No es por nada, pero segun la última foto Fidel Castro bien podría ser padre de Omar Montes


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (30 Ene 2022)

A ver si lo pillan y le hacen un Gadafi


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (30 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Pero tiiiio, que se han vendido. Solo cuentan lo que les dicen que cuenten.
> Hace mucho tiempo que las noticias están filtradas por el gobierno. No notaste,antes del covid,mucho antes,que todos los telediarios de todas las cadenas cuentan las mismas noticias?
> Joder, desde que tengo uso de razón casi.
> 
> Y desde el covid ya ni te cuento.



Las noticias no están filtradas por el gobierno, digamos que gobierno y medios de comunicación pertenecen a la misma organización delictiva, de manera que colaboran entre sí, pero si mañana el gobierno no cumpliera las órdenes que recibe, los medios de comunicación irían contra el gobierno. Los accionistas mayoritarios de los mass mierdas españoles son los fondos de inversión Blackroc y Vanguardad, que a su vez son accionistas mayoritarios de las farmaceúticas y practicamente de todo lo que podamos imaginar. El gobierno, Pedro Sanchez, fue puesto ahí por esa gente, del que Soros, el jefe de Sanchez, es un empleado mas. Como ves, es todo mucho mas complicado y siniestro de lo que parece.


----------



## Pericoloso (30 Ene 2022)

Normalmente me expreso sin lenguaje enaltecido, pero por esta vez:

Ahí con sus cojones en alto, los camioneros. Espero que twatter y glugle estén sirviendo esta información de forma precisa y veraz jejej.


----------



## stuka (30 Ene 2022)

Pericoloso dijo:


> Normalmente me expreso sin lenguaje enaltecido, pero por esta vez:
> 
> Ahí con sus cojones en alto, los camioneros. Espero que twatter y glugle estén sirviendo esta información de forma precisa y veraz jejej.




Capullo de los cojones...lo estoy repitiendo. Parecéis (SOIS) tontos.



stuka dijo:


> Os lo creéis todo.
> 
> La Toma de la Bastilla Episodio II.


----------



## Pericoloso (30 Ene 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Capullo de los cojones...lo estoy repitiendo. Parecéis (SOIS) tontos.



Vete a tomar clases de saber estar. Y luego una tilita champion.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (30 Ene 2022)

Tiene cara de betazo, de tener la testosterona justita para decir que es varón.


----------



## BigJoe (30 Ene 2022)

La CBC sugiere que, atención, actores RUSOS, están detrás de este movimiento


----------



## SEVEN (30 Ene 2022)

Aquí está con su mujera en show promocional de la vacuna y de él mismo. Da bastante asco el hgp. Se le ve un exponente máximo de calzonazos huelebragas premium.



Aprovecho el hilo para remarcar que otra triste consecuencia de este coronacirco mundial es la imagen lamentable que están dejando muchos países, otrora respetables y atractivos, como la misma Canadá, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Austria, etc...


----------



## hijodepantera (30 Ene 2022)

SEVEN dijo:


> Aquí está con su mujera en show promocional de la vacuna y él mismo. Da bastante asco el hgp. Se le ve un exponente máximo de calzonazos huelebragas premium.
> 
> 
> 
> Aprovecho el hilo para remarcar que otra triste consecuencia de este coronacirco mundial es la imagen lamentable que están dejando muchos países otrora respetables y atractivos como la misma Canadá, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Austria, etc...



Bién visto, salvo los nórdicos y algún estado EEUU todos los países dónde hubiese ido volando han caído en manos de terribles dictaduras sanitarias que casi hacen que me alegre de este bobierno de patanes que tenemos aqui.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Ene 2022)

masonazo mariconizador de menores.


----------



## BigJoe (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Javito68 (30 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero fíjate que están totalmente desatados. No es como hacían hasta ahora que ocultaban algunas cosillas menores o alteraban las importantes para influir en la opinión de la gente, ahora están ocultando totalmente un acontecimiento de primer nivel. No hay ninguna mención a lo de Canadá ni en EFE, ni el El País, ni en El Mundo, ni en ABC, ni en La Razón, ni en RTVE... nada. Están totalmente comprados por el bobierno de Viruelo Sánchez y este a su vez por globalistas siniestros.
> 
> Los mandaba fusilar a todos.



Lo curioso es que era el dictador era el que censuraba, y con estos adalid de la libertad, es imposible que ocurra.

Por cierto, los trabajadores del PIS les deberia dar verguenza leer su cabecera.
”DIARIO INDEPENDIENTE DE LA MAÑANA”.


----------



## OvEr0n (30 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y algunos deciais que lo de asaltar el parlamento de los EEUU era un error. Se les ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924968
> 
> ...



Eso fue una performance de falsa bandera.


----------



## AMP (30 Ene 2022)

Cuando tienes genes de un dictador cubano pero has sido criado por un cornudo canadiense. 

Trudeau admite el ataque a derechos fundamentales por la pandemia

Canadá: Trudeau y su familia huyen a un lugar secreto por la protesta de camioneros contra la inoculación obligatoria


----------



## Carlos París (30 Ene 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Capullo de los cojones...lo estoy repitiendo. Parecéis (SOIS) tontos.



Y cuál es tu versión de lo que está ocurriendo? Te parece una manifestación de falsa bandera o así?


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Ene 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Ese cerdo masón debe m0rir.



Aquí lo has dicho no es rojo ni azul *simplemente es un masón que trabaja para los de (((siempre))), pero como TODOS*.
Por eso vivimos la distopía que estamos viviendo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> La CBC sugiere que, atención, actores RUSOS, están detrás de este movimiento



¿Han juntado 1 millón de actores rusos?
Jajaja, ...
Pues sí que hay actores en Rusia.


----------



## furia porcina (30 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Por ahora ni mención de la marcha de camioneros en el telediario de Antonia3. Pero han contado que un puente se ha hundido en Pittsburgh.



Y que no den la noticia de algún líder negacionista muerto por Covid en algún hospital de Montreal o Toronto.


----------



## furia porcina (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> La CBC sugiere que, atención, actores RUSOS, están detrás de este movimiento



Vaya, ¿alguien ha contratado actores? ¿Financiado por? Será que el movimiento negacionista debe tener algún grupo inversor fuerte detrás como Blackrock o similar…

Y puestos a traerse gente de Rusia, ¿no sería mejor contratar a mercenarios en vez de actores?


----------



## kabeljau (30 Ene 2022)

Que le pongan 26 guardias civiles de portera, como el rata y la marquesa.


----------



## BigJoe (30 Ene 2022)

¿Francotiradores en el tejado del parlamento?


----------



## fluffy (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Francotiradores en el tejado del parlamento?



Venía a poner esto precisamente. Me he quedado a cuadros.


----------



## Vctrlnz (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> En alguna mansión expropiada por su padre en Cuba
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924620



Aparte del relativo parecido...
Esa es la madre de Trudeau? Y que hacía con Castro? Era una puta reputa comunista?


----------



## Octubrista (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Francotiradores en el tejado del parlamento?



Francotiradores para defender al pueblo...


----------



## Octubrista (30 Ene 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Si alguno dudaba entre Canadá o Australia como paraísos inmis ya sabéis cual es menos malo



A estas alturas, México, y alguna excepción en Centro América, parecen oasis de libertad, comparados con Francia, Italia, Australia, Austria, NZ, Canadá, etc.


----------



## frangelico (30 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Aparte del relativo parecido...
> Esa es la madre de Trudeau? Y que hacía con Castro? Era una puta reputa comunista?



Era una de las putas más conocidas en NY y además loca de estar encerrada en manicomio algún tiempo. Se caso con un vejestorio que le sacaba 50 y pico años a su "hijo"


----------



## BigJoe (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (30 Ene 2022)

A la familia se le debe garantizar su seguridad.

A Justin Trudeau hay que darle la alternativa de una salida honorable y entregarle una pistola.


----------



## cdametalero (30 Ene 2022)

Van a disparar al pueblo????
Van a cruzar los límites? Es lo que buscan?


----------



## River in the street (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Vctrlnz (30 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Era una de las putas más conocidas en NY y además loca de estar encerrada en manicomio algún tiempo. Se caso con un vejestorio que le sacaba 50 y pico años a su "hijo"



Ok. Me informaré.


----------



## frangelico (30 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Ok. Me informaré.



Esta es una historia edulcorada de la vida de la señora, abortera, putón, una joya. No tendría nada de particular que se hubiese follado a Castro estando casada con la momia de su marido.








Margaret Trudeau, la vida loca de la madre del primer ministro


Ya se sabe: detrás de todo gran hombre siempre hay una gran mujer. Margaret Trudeau podría pasar a la historia como la mujer que rompió ese adagio: detrás de tres grandes hombres h



www.elmundo.es


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Ene 2022)

vaya con la rata como huye cuando el pueblo se revela contra el mandato de ser envenenado forzosamente


----------



## Roedr (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> En alguna mansión expropiada por su padre en Cuba
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924620



acojonante


----------



## thanos2 (30 Ene 2022)

Tiene a Schwab llamándole diciéndole que resista como buen joven líder del WEF.

Y el niñato cagón le está pidiendo que mande antifas y paramilitares para disfrazarse de policía.


----------



## BigJoe (30 Ene 2022)

Con su padre y con


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Ene 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 924622
> 
> 
> Puto cobarde.. eso no merece seguir siendo presidente de uno de los paises mas importantes del mundo



De cual? Te equivocas, es de Canadá.


----------



## RFray (30 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Desde cuándo un plumilla semianalfabeto tiene capacidad para decidir qué debo o no debo saber yo?



Desde siempre, siempre han sido igual de rastreros, ignorantes, corruptos y chaqueteros, los medios de "información" jamás han sido una fuente de información fiable.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (30 Ene 2022)

Ya sabemos qué habrían hecho con este tipo de personajes políticos, verdaderos aristócratas, las muchedumbres en la Francia revolucionaria. 
Su positivo por "covic" es como el disfraz que se puso el Borbón en aquella carreta cuando intentaba huir.


----------



## RFray (30 Ene 2022)

Aquí la re-catada mamá de Trudeau en sus años mozos, jotting down en plan comando, siempre preparada para el combate...


----------



## Rompehuevos (30 Ene 2022)

Y rompe el confinamiento para ir contagiando por ahi


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (30 Ene 2022)

Alpargato dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 924914
> Ver archivo adjunto 924915
> Ver archivo adjunto 924916
> Ver archivo adjunto 924918
> ...



¡Brutal! 
Gracias conforero, esto es lo que realmente me inspira para mis rollos mentales. 

"La Rueda " y con esa portada. 

Te debo una


----------



## Burbunauta (30 Ene 2022)

¿Habrá ido a esconderse a casa de tito Soros?


----------



## Shy (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## BigJoe (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## sikBCN (30 Ene 2022)

Ya se sabe dónde se esconde la rata?


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Ene 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Ya se sabe dónde se esconde la rata?



Por norma general se suelen esconder en el alcantarillado.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (30 Ene 2022)

Ni una noticia en los mass-mierda españoles, brutal, el amo ha dicho que apagón informativo y lo cumplen a rajatabla, eh, pero vivimos en una democracia plena!!!!


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (30 Ene 2022)

Lo de los Simpson es fake al parecer


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (30 Ene 2022)

Que asco de infraser


----------



## noseyo (30 Ene 2022)

Y así es como las ratas en manos judías se les gana hay que ser lobo no cordero


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Ene 2022)

Tendrían que hacer otra caravana pero con retroexcavadoras y arrasar la casa de ese tirano hasta los cimientos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Ene 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Bién visto, salvo los nórdicos y algún estado EEUU todos los países dónde hubiese ido volando han caído en manos de terribles dictaduras sanitarias que casi hacen que me alegre de este bobierno de patanes que tenemos aqui.



Ni una palabra de Noruega, Suecia, Suiza, Finlandia, EEUU, Dinamarca, Islandia... Desde marzo de 2020, esos países parecen no existir. Como que no quieren informar acerca de ellos, no sea que nos demos cuenta de que la distopía ahí es inexistente, empecemos a preguntarnos cosas o hasta se nos ocurra huir.

Siempre he sentido una conexión especial con Islandia. Acabaré allí como tenga la más mínima oportunidad. Isla volcánica, grande, con pocos habitantes que encima son blancos, poco crimen, sin deuda, sin NWO y sin calor de mierda.


----------



## AMP (30 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Aparte del relativo parecido...
> Esa es la madre de Trudeau? Y que hacía con Castro? Era una puta reputa comunista?



-Sí
-Lo que ya te imaginas
-Sí


----------



## SineOsc (30 Ene 2022)

JAJAJJA alguien ha escuchado las noticias ahora mismo? 20 segundos de cobertura, ni media palabra de por lo que están ahí, han dicho algo que no tenía nada que ver y que han desplegado a la policía para evitar que asalten nada...

Automáticamente cambian a otra noticia que no tiene nada que ver con esto.

Como siempre, todas estas manipulaciones una vez las ves ya no paras de verlas.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Eso fue una performance de falsa bandera.



Claro, como el coronavirus, el SIDA y los globos terráqueos.


----------



## Merluzo (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## matu21 (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Ene 2022)

¡Gensanta!
¿En serio?


----------



## Roedr (30 Ene 2022)

Porque es extrema izquierda y la derecha en España es muy formalita/blanda. A Rajoy le pegaron una vez, a Aznar lo intentaron matar los amigos del PSOE, y si llegara Abascal al poder no tengas la menor duda que harían todo lo posible por asesinarlo.


----------



## OvEr0n (30 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Claro, como el coronavirus, el SIDA y los globos terráqueos.



En usa te pueden dejar seco por robar un paquete de chicles y resulta que dejan entrar sin problemas hasta la cocina a cuatro mongolos. Les faltó que les echaran la alfombra roja para que entraran. Los ultimos 4 años intentando echar a mr cheto non stop par aque entrara la momia.


----------



## das kind (30 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Porque es extrema izquierda y la derecha en España es muy formalita/blanda. A Rajoy le pegaron una vez, a Aznar lo intentaron matar los amigos del PSOE, y s*i llegara Abascal al poder no tengas la menor duda que harían todo lo posible por asesinarlo.*




Ya lo han intentado varias veces.


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Ene 2022)

Deberían pasarle todos esos camiones por encima.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Porque es extrema izquierda y la derecha en España es muy formalita/blanda. A Rajoy le pegaron una vez, a Aznar lo intentaron matar los amigos del PSOE, y si llegara Abascal al poder no tengas la menor duda que harían todo lo posible por asesinarlo.



No siempre han sido los amigos, es un hecho histórico que el mismo PSOE ha matado o amenazado de muerte a dirigentes _conservadores _en repetidas ocasiones.
A los conservadores españoles le sacaron las castañas del fuego los falangistas y los militares, si llega a ser por ellos los matan a todos a lo stalin, pol pot y mao style ...

pd : para ser más concreto y justo, un puñado de falangistas y carlistas










1910 Graves amenazas de Pablo Iglesias en el Congreso


Un escándalo sin precedentes se originó ayer en el Congreso de los Diputados con motivo de la discusión suscitada sobre la semana trágica de...




www.diariodecadiz.es






Un escándalo sin precedentes se originó ayer en el Congreso de los Diputados con motivo de la discusión suscitada sobre la semana trágica de Barcelona y el fusilamiento de Ferrer.

El diputado Pablo Iglesias, en nombre del partido socialista, pronunció un durísimo discurso atacando a Maura y a Lacierva. Iglesias, tras anunciar que su partido "luchará en la legalidad mientras pueda y saldrá de ella cuando deba" añadió, "para evitar que Maura suba al poder debe llegarse hasta el atentado personal". El escándalo fue inenarrable. Los diputados conservadores protestaron ruidosamente mientras el presidente del Congreso, Romanones, pedía a Iglesias que retirara las amenazas.


Después de largo rato de incidentes, el jefe del gobierno, Canalejas, consiguió convencer a los conservadores y a Pablo Iglesias para zanjar el asunto consignado en acta que Iglesias no había amenazado de muerte a Maura


----------



## matu21 (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> En usa te pueden dejar seco por robar un paquete de chicles y resulta que dejan entrar sin problemas hasta la cocina a cuatro mongolos. Les faltó que les echaran la alfombra roja para que entraran. Los ultimos 4 años intentando echar a mr cheto non stop par aque entrara la momia.



Solo mataron a una.


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (30 Ene 2022)

River in the street dijo:


>



Trudeau es perro masón...... menudo pedazo de maricon.....


----------



## Manufacturer (30 Ene 2022)

Un presidente escondido, cobarde, y que ha perdido la credibilidad y el poder.
Está más que amortizado.


----------



## UNGERN (30 Ene 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Un presidente escondido, cobarde, y que ha perdido la credibilidad y el poder.
> Está más que amortizado.




ZP tenia la manía de desaparecer en las crisis y la que tenía que sacarle las castañas del fuego era Fernández de la Vega. Y no pasó nada.


----------



## Epinikion (30 Ene 2022)

Honk honk


----------



## Manufacturer (30 Ene 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> ZP tenia la manía de desaparecer en las crisis y la que tenía que sacarle las castañas del fuego era Fernández de la Vega. Y no pasó nada.



Hay un pueblo entero dispuesto a limpiarse el culo con lo que digan él, su gabinete y la oposición. No sé si se puede comparar.


----------



## Padre_Karras (30 Ene 2022)

El soja man ese ha heredado el retraso de Fidel pero no sus cojones.


----------



## Harricana (30 Ene 2022)

Los magufos de la extrema derecha inventándose historietas que dan vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Los magufos de la extrema derecha inventándose historietas que dan vergüenza ajena.



Honk Honk

Para historieta, el socialismo.


----------



## Harricana (30 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Honk Honk
> 
> Para historieta, el socialismo.



Socialismo o barbarie.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Socialismo o barbarie.



Socialistas muertos.

The honkening


----------



## BigJoe (30 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Los magufos de la extrema derecha inventándose historietas que dan vergüenza ajena.



El "bulo" no es que ese bebe sea Trudeau, así funcionan las agencioan de verifcación, cogen algo fácilmetne demostrable, que no es la crítica inicail, y a correr millas. 

El "Bulo" es que es Trudeau no se parece en NADA a su supuesto padre es igual que Fidel, y su madre conocái a FIdel y el era infiel a su marido, algo que NADIE puede negar.

Pero vaya, que es como hablar de como Paquirri se parece al chofer de la pantoja es más gracia que otra cosa, pero los verificadores comenabos del NWO necesitan algo que poder "verificar", que verifiquen las muertes por gripe común este año vs en 2018 o todas las profecías fallidas de las milagrosas vacunas.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Ene 2022)

La movilización de los camioneros en Canadá podría ser explotada para la demonización de los "antivacunas". La huida de Trudeau lo sugiere. Al silencio mediático actual le seguiría algún tipo de psyop al estilo del ataque al Capitolio en EEUU

La narrativa de los mass media de lo ocurrido en el Capitolio estuvo precedida de una casi nula cobertura (invariablemente con un marcado sesgo anti-Trump) de la crisis post-electoral en EEUU
Ver: https://foxnews.com/opinion/tucker-commentary-capitol-riot-unanswered-questions-impeachment… https://facebook.com/danvaldu/posts/10220073102311241
https://facebook.com/danvaldu/posts/10220102651729958

Por otro lado, jamás vamos a saber hasta que punto Rusia puede estar llevando a cabo acciones reales de guerra híbrida. Desde luego el descontento popular contra la vacunación obligatoria/pass COVID en occidente es un punto débil a ser explotado https://theguardian.com/world/2022/jan/28/canada-truckers-covid-vaccine-mandate-protest-government 






Si los servicios de inteligencia han detectado desde hace una semana movimientos sospechosos en las donaciones y amenazas potenciales de seguridad, ¿por qué permiten a los manifestantes llegar a las mismísimas puertas del parlamento de Ottawa y colapsar las vías aledañas? 

La injerencia rusa en las elecciones de EEUU finalmente resultó ser un gigantesca farsa (ver https://facebook.com/danvaldu/posts/10220158756492542). La propaganda occidental ha sobredimensionado las operaciones de guerra híbrida de Rusia. 

Sin embargo la situación de alta tensión en Ucrania posibilita que finalmente Rusia se plantee ejecutar operaciones de guerra híbrida más agresivas. Pienso en trailers-contenedores de material necesario para llevar a cabo operaciones encubiertas (¿instrumentalización del terrorismo islámico?). La localización de Ottawa, cerca de la frontera con EEUU y a escasos km de New York o Washington es idónea. Completamente especulativo. Sólo es un ejemplo del tipo de guerra que podría estar planteándose Rusia 






El hecho de permitir a los manifestantes llegar a las puertas del parlamento y colapsar las calles cercanas me hace pensar que no se ha detectado ninguna amenaza real contra los parlamentarios y en que está en ciernes una psyop para culpar a Rusia y a los "antivacunas"


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Los magufos de la extrema derecha inventándose historietas que dan vergüenza ajena.



No sé nada de esa historieta, lo que no es historieta es que los comunistas sois repudiados merecidamente por la inmensa mayoría de ciudadanos de europa del este por criminales e ineptos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Ene 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> La movilización de los camioneros en Canadá podría ser explotada para la demonización de los "antivacunas".



a ver, siempre van a demonizar, pero con eso ya se cuenta y se debe dar por descontado


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Ene 2022)

Ay el Justino que se ha cagao


----------



## Man1 (30 Ene 2022)

mas falso eso que un billete de 7 euros


----------



## Harricana (30 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No sé nada de esa historieta, lo que no es historieta es que los comunistas sois repudiados merecidamente por la inmensa mayoría de ciudadanos de europa del este por criminales e ineptos



Y yo me cago en tu puta madre.
Los unicos criminales sois los putos fascistas de mierda que no valeis ni la mierda que cagais.
Asesinos hijos de puta.


----------



## tv eye (30 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Y yo me cago en tu puta madre.
> Los unicos criminales sois los putos fascistas de mierda que no valeis ni la mierda que cagais.
> Asesinos hijos de puta.



Otra escoria progre al ignore. La auténtica salud, no aguantar a esos infraseres.


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Ene 2022)

Marditas perrillas ladradoras!! aqui os tienen torturados con bozal en cada taifa y también hay perrolistas que os torean como quieren y se rien de vosotros bloqueando noticias y para mas inrii, sabeis donde están ubicados. A que cojones vais a ir a Canadá si aquí es donde teneis que solucionar el problema que teneis a tiro de piedra!!


----------



## Roedr (30 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No siempre han sido los amigos, es un hecho histórico que el mismo PSOE ha matado o amenazado de muerte a dirigentes _conservadores _en repetidas ocasiones.
> A los conservadores españoles le sacaron las castañas del fuego los falangistas y los militares, si llega a ser por ellos los matan a todos a lo stalin, pol pot y mao style ...
> 
> pd : para ser más concreto y justo, un puñado de falangistas y carlistas
> ...



No ha cambiado nada el PSOE. El mayor problema en España es el cáncer PSOE. Imagino, que a su vez, el PSOE (y también el PP) es una marioneta de la masonería.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Y yo me cago en tu puta madre.
> Los unicos criminales sois los putos fascistas de mierda que no valeis ni la mierda que cagais.
> Asesinos hijos de puta.



LOL ... qué poco empaque tienes, etarrilla


----------



## Harricana (30 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> LOL ... qué poco empaque tienes, etarrilla



Etarrilla , te refieres a tu progenitor?.
Vigilale que cualquier día acaba en el trullo.
Fachorro.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


>



Pues BAIA MIERDA de secreto tú.... Si fuera a pasar algo gordo ni nos enteramos que el tipo se ha quitado de enmedio...


----------



## jorobachov (30 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Socialismo o barbarie.



Sabes que ha llegado el tiempo de vox , pero te tocará asumirlo


----------



## Migue111 (31 Ene 2022)

Los Simpsons ya lo predijeron


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Los Simpsons ya lo predijeron



Gran montaje.


----------



## FeiJiao (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (31 Ene 2022)

Canadá tiene a los camioneros, Francia a los chalecos amarillos y España un remedo de cayetanos. España no necesita un VOX, necesita una revuelta social que no tiemble ante etiquetas facilonas de facha o antivacunas.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 Ene 2022)

Trudeau cagón sal de la cueva


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Canadá tiene a los camioneros, Francia a los chalecos amarillos y España un remedo de cayetanos. España no necesita un VOX, necesita una revuelta social que no tiemble ante etiquetas facilonas de facha o antivacunas.



A manipular a la sede de Podemos. Lo de fachas nunca les ha afectado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Ene 2022)

Trudeau da finalmente la cara


----------



## Kbkubito (1 Feb 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Las noticias no están filtradas por el gobierno, digamos que gobierno y medios de comunicación pertenecen a la misma organización delictiva, de manera que colaboran entre sí, pero si mañana el gobierno no cumpliera las órdenes que recibe, los medios de comunicación irían contra el gobierno. Los accionistas mayoritarios de los mass mierdas españoles son los fondos de inversión Blackroc y Vanguardad, que a su vez son accionistas mayoritarios de las farmaceúticas y practicamente de todo lo que podamos imaginar. El gobierno, Pedro Sanchez, fue puesto ahí por esa gente, del que Soros, el jefe de Sanchez, es un empleado mas. Como ves, es todo mucho mas complicado y siniestro de lo que parece.



No solo fondos de inversión. Hay mas accionistas, pero si,básicamente.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Feb 2022)

El Gobierno de Tudeau ha comprado todas las HABITACIOENS DE HOTELES EN OTTAWA para prevenir que la gente alquilar una habitación

El ejercito se quiere mantener al margen


----------



## Decipher (5 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> El Gobierno de Tudeau ha comprado todas las HABITACIOENS DE HOTELES EN OTTAWA para prevenir que la gente alquilar una habitación
> 
> El ejercito se quiere mantener al margen



Bueno ya subvencionaban a las televisiones ahora al sector hotelero, supongo que esto debe de ser el "socialismo" ese del que tanto hablan.


----------



## deportista (18 Feb 2022)

reculara?


----------

